# Ryobi 18v NiCd drill broken?



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

You probably dislodged the switch. You'll need to take it apart and adjust/reset the switch using a precision screwdriver set (a.k.a. - watch screwdrivers). It'll probably set you back about $10-20.


----------



## sheafromme (Aug 29, 2011)

VIPlumber said:


> You probably dislodged the switch. You'll need to take it apart and adjust/reset the switch using a precision screwdriver set (a.k.a. - watch screwdrivers). It'll probably set you back about $10-20.


I have to tools to do this so how should I go at it?


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Take it apart and have at it. I'm not certain I understand your question.


----------



## sheafromme (Aug 29, 2011)

VIPlumber said:


> Take it apart and have at it. I'm not certain I understand your question.


 I mean how can i fix the variable speed


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Shea,

Here's what a quick Google search turned up, http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repairing-RIDGID-R84015-X2-Speed-Switch/2683/1

It's for a Ridgid drill, not the Ryobi you have, but the principles are the same.

Good luck.


----------



## sheafromme (Aug 29, 2011)

VIPlumber said:


> Hi Shea,
> 
> Here's what a quick Google search turned up, http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repairing-RIDGID-R84015-X2-Speed-Switch/2683/1
> 
> ...


What i mean is that whenever i touch the trigger it is automatically on full speed whether it is on gear 1 or 2. there is no variability in the speed.


----------



## Rob1975 (Apr 30, 2011)

The trigger sounds busted. There is a spring that puts resistance on the trigger, sounds like the spring is off or broken. Open it and investigate. You may have to replace the switch. The only other option is to purchase a new drill.


----------

